# Ormon Beach Surf Fishing Report/Questions



## iamtheoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello 
I am from MI and travel to FL a few times a year to surf and deep sea fish. I am hearing that the surf fishing is poor at best best right now in the Ormond Beach area. Some of the local fisherman that I have gotten to know over the years are making that report. Only a very few whiting and no pomano are being caught. They are saying its because the "ocean is dirty". There was a red tide a couple years ago there. Does anyone have any info or is anyone fishing in the area? Also, for a deep sea trip...any suggestions for someone in the area? I have gone many times with Capt David Burns on the Miss Content out of Amelia Island but I dont want to drive that far for a trip. Capt David has always put us on the fish and was resonably priced.
Thanks!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

iamtheoz said:


> Hello
> I am from MI and travel to FL a few times a year to surf and deep sea fish. I am hearing that the surf fishing is poor at best best right now in the Ormond Beach area. Some of the local fisherman that I have gotten to know over the years are making that report. Only a very few whiting and no pomano are being caught. They are saying its because the "ocean is dirty". There was a red tide a couple years ago there. Does anyone have any info or is anyone fishing in the area? Also, for a deep sea trip...any suggestions for someone in the area? I have gone many times with Capt David Burns on the Miss Content out of Amelia Island but I dont want to drive that far for a trip. Capt David has always put us on the fish and was resonably priced.
> Thanks!


You heard wrong! Pomp are starting to bite, water is warming, and there are a BUNCH of bull whiting, blues, reds, etc being caught! Snook around as well. Kingfrish off certain piers. Bait for the bottom feeders is mullet, shrimp and clams. Don't know about the standard charters, but for a "headboat", try the "Sea Spirit" out of Ponce Inlet...(Inlet Harbor Marina). Welcome to the board...let us know what you're catching!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

i just called st. augustine pier and he said its slow now, just a little cold yet i think. a few whiting caught today.
i have never been on the 'sea love' but my Dad like them. they are in st. aug. this would shave off a little drive time for you from ormond instead of going all the way to amelia. good luck and let us know how you do.
http://www.sealovefishing.com/Location___Contact.html


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> You heard wrong! Pomp are starting to bite, water is warming, and there are a BUNCH of bull whiting, blues, reds, etc being caught! Snook around as well. Kingfrish off certain piers. Bait for the bottom feeders is mullet, shrimp and clams. Don't know about the standard charters, but for a "headboat", try the "Sea Spirit" out of Ponce Inlet...(Inlet Harbor Marina). Welcome to the board...let us know what you're catching!


excellent. i just saw this after i posted. sounds like its on. 
your suggestion is better than mine as far as boat. sounds more convenient to him.


----------



## iamtheoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks sprtsracer and kooler. Was your report for the Ormond by the Sea area and specifically for the surf? I might have to take a short road trip either north or south a bit. Just an FYI..I always do better with sand fleas than clams or shrimp. I have only caught catfish and blues on mullet. 
PS. I am looking for a private charter, for 4, and not a party boat. I know I forgot to mention any specifics. I will check out all the suggestions.
Thanks again.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The last couple days the fishing has picked up a lot in that area.The pomps are on the move and they do like clean water best.
Don't worry about the red tide as it's long gone.
I wouldn't make the drive to Amelia Island for a charter as there are plenty of good ones down there.The last one I would ever go on is the Sea Love out of St Augustine.They have new ownership that is trying hard to clean thier act up, but many,many years of abuse is hard to forget.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

iamtheoz said:


> Thanks sprtsracer and kooler. Was your report for the Ormond by the Sea area and specifically for the surf? I might have to take a short road trip either north or south a bit. Just an FYI..I always do better with sand fleas than clams or shrimp. I have only caught catfish and blues on mullet.
> PS. I am looking for a private charter, for 4, and not a party boat. I know I forgot to mention any specifics. I will check out all the suggestions.
> Thanks again.


Yup...report was from Flagler to Ponce Inlet, surf and pier both. Fleas will work as well, but get some clams and shrimp and mullet, just to be prepared for anything.


----------



## iamtheoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Please provide any additional info as you get it. I will not be fishing until the first 2 weeks of April....just getting a bit anxious to hit the beach! All I am hearing from the guys at the condo is how bad the fishing is now and has been over the last several weeks. I will post updates once I wet a line.
Thanks again!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

sounds like its heating up for sure, now im even more anxious to get down there. bummer on the sea love review. Dads been gone for over 8 years now so its been awhile since i have heard anything about the boat. i guess i should not recommend something i have no personal knowledge of good or bad. my bad


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Most people in this area hit the head boat out of mayport the Mayport Princess.The way the fishery is heading with the red snapper closure coming soon, you may not have a chance on a party boat next year.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Try this link from the Daytona newspaper. The fishing report comes out every Friday, so you can stay updated up until the day you come down.

http://www.news-journalonline.com/Fishing.htm


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

excellent. thanks for the fishing report link. will save as a fav to check out on fridays. now yall get to fishing down there


----------



## all4tightlines (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got back from Daytona for some fishing. The pier fishing was more along the dull to drab index for fishing but the bars are making a killing on the bored fishermen.

I spend alot of time on the jetties in Ponce and saw some great fish caught.

I saw a few nice pompano, a hand full of reds, A flatty, and some asian kid tearing up the look downs like they were free. He was using a small gotcha plug (silver), and a white jig. Both worked slow.

JMO but if I were to go back anytime soon I would avoid the piers like the plague cause they are super short, and the water isnt that deep. I would rather lose alot of rigs down in the jetties. 

BTW if your bottom fishing with a double rig on the jetties use a 4" to 8" piece of 10# test to tie on your sinker caue the sinkers get caught in the rocks easily. I would rather lose a sinker then a fish or whole rig.


----------



## iamtheoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello All
Thanks for all the responses. I am still hearing that the surf fishing in the Ormond by teh Sea area is extremely slow. My family did confirm that the jettie fishing was good at Ponce Inlet. Please reply if anyone has any additional info. Count down to fishing....2 weeks.
Thanks


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Cobia off shore*

The only things I've caught the last couple weeks along the beaches from Ormond north are Sun and Peace of Mind, but Im not complaining.
Talked to a guy that went on a party boat out of Ponce last weekend and they caught some big Cobia.
Lets hope April brings some good surf fishing.


----------

